# Best Enclosures for millipedes?



## Aquarimax (Aug 22, 2014)

Within the next month or so, I am going to receive my first millipedes-- 10 juvenile flamelegs from SDCPs.
A few months ago, I began collecting the items I would need. I have a gallon bag stuffed full of dry oak and maple leaves, as well as several pieces of rotting wood and old bark. The bark is from fallen maple trees, the rotting wood could be oak, maple, or possibly fir...hopefully not fir. Allhave been sanitized in the oven.

I have plenty of coco fiber, and I can easily get more if I run out.

 I have several thriving colonies of the springtails that sell on bugsincyberspace as giant springtails (Folsomia candida.) 

I have researched the needs of millipedes, and I think I'm prepared to care for them. Their needs are not much different from the various species of isopods I keep, though they need deeper substrate for successful molting.

The last piece of the puzzle is the enclosure. I've got a 10-gallon aquarium I'm not really using, and if I were to get a glass lid I could use that. However, as SDCPs explains on his millipede site, it is important to keep the population density fairly high in order to outcompete pests, such as fungus gnats. (I had a moderate issue with fungus gnats with some of my isopods a while ago when they were getting established...now the isopod density is high enough that I never see a single gnat.) 

I am wondering if I should use a smaller container for this reason. I tried to find some 3-gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck containers in my area, as they seemed worth investigating, but apparently they've been discontinued.  I am also wondering which plastic containers you millipede keepers use, and pros and cons of each container.  Brand, dimensions, and capacity would all be great to know. 

Thank you!


----------



## Cavedweller (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the millipede hobby! It's good that you're doing all your research and preparation. 

I've never kept flamelegs, but a 10 gal sounds bigger than juvies would need. It might be ok as a spacious breeding tank once they're adults. A 10 to 12" x 6" x 6" plastic tub works fine, but isn't pretty. If you want better visibility but don't want too big a tank, try a 5 gal aquarium.

I also raise large juvies in 10 or 14" Kritter Keepers with the lid partially covered by saran wrap. Keep in mind that pedelings can easily fit through the air vents though. I keep my larger pedes and breeders in roughly 14" square sweater boxes from the Container Store. Sometimes I weigh down the lid if the occupants tend to climb.  

I look forward to the day I live in a real house instead of an apartment and can keep all my pedes in glass tanks. I like the visibility and security they offer, but I find glass enclosures get hotter than plastic ones, and they're much too heavy to move around. 

Special mention: DO NOT use side opening enclosures like Exo Terras. I used one as my first millipede enclosure when I was still learning the ropes and they're nigh impossible to escape proof. I had to cram fabric into the door slots.


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome and for the info, Cavedweller! I use the six-quart Sterilite tubs for my larger isopod colonies...their dimensions are pretty close to the one you mentioned first. Maybe to start I will set up another of those, and when the flamelegs grow up (which happens fast, I understand) I'll move them into the 10-gallon.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Aug 23, 2014)

I've kept them in glass tanks. A 10 gal is too big for juvies though. The only thing i like about glass tanks is that is you can clearly monitor what's happening inside and you can easily see if you're pedes need new layers of litter/food. And understand that flame legs hit a growth gap and surge. They don't grow fast constantly.


----------



## AZguy (Aug 23, 2014)

I've kept them in Rubbermaid type tubs in the past but since I like to watch them I opted to replace everything with aquariums. As others have stated, you don't need much room for a small amount of juveniles.


----------



## SDCPs (Aug 24, 2014)

I would use the 10 gallon. There is another way to "outcompete" pests that I did not talk about much because I am still learning: This is to just use a higher proportion of Cocofiber. Cocofiber is relatively inert as you know, and thus 50% fiber or higher will make the substrate relatively unappealing to pests but the millipedes will navigate it just fine. I have had most of my problems with very high % of leaves in the substrate.

I think you are over-thinking things . I would put a 3 or so inch layer (not too thick in other words, but not too thin) of substrate in the 10 gallon and a tight fitting lid. This lid should be mostly solid but also have a nice insert of fine mesh that gnats cannot get through (which is why it must also be tight-fitting). Err on the side of too much ventilation. Put the millipedes in. They should do fine!

As for molting, flamelegs do not need a very deep substrate for this purpose, less than 1" would be fine. However, you want to have a big enough mass so it doesn't dry out right away and the millipedes have some room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks  very much  to all for the information. During the weekend, I set up a plastic tub as a temporary enclosure, as I will be getting them a little earlier than I originally planned.  I'm excited that the weather is cooperating. 
I will then set up the 10 gallon as suggested and put them in there as a permanent home. It the plastic tub is a Sterilite tub with a locking lid. The lid doesn't lock down tightly, though, there is a tiny gap between the lid and the lip of the container. I hope it's not too big...I wouldn't want them going on walkabout.

I will try to post pics later.


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 26, 2014)

I am preparing to clean out the old 10-gallon, and have ordered a glass cover with a plastic strip I can ventilate with some fine mesh.  In the meantime, here are some photos of the temporary enclosure. I have about 3 inches of substrate in it. mostly coco fiber with some mixed oak and maple leaves. On top, as you can see, are more leaves and some pieces of wood and bark. I have added some springtails--they seem to be doing quite well. My only concern is that the millipedes might be able to escape. The lid locks down, but is hardly airtight. Will the pedes escape? Should I weigh the lid down?


----------



## Cavedweller (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks good. I weigh one of my lids down with a book, probably should have used something that wouldn't get gross and soggy overtime though. 

Make sure the airholes aren't big enough for them to escape from. Millipedes are better at squeezing into small spaces than you'd expect.


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I weighed mine down with a heavy springtail culture. 
I have plugged the air holes with aquarium filter floss.


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think they can even climb the sides of that container, to be honest. But it's better to be safe!


----------



## Aquarimax (Sep 8, 2014)

SDCPs said:


> I don't think they can even climb the sides of that container, to be honest. But it's better to be safe!


Good to know that they probably won't climb out, but as you suggest, I'll err on the side of caution. :biggrin:


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 11, 2014)

As they get larger though they just might manage it 

So yeah, be safe


----------

